# Where are the Blue Pit Males(no bullys)??



## Gweetz69 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ive been doing alot of looking around to find PICTURES of Blue pit bull males. Ive seen alot of Bully pits that are blue/ male.(im not a fan of those). But Haven't been able to find any males that look more like APBT. Even on the site most of the all blue/grey colored ones are female. If anyone has a male let me see what he looks like.

Im starting to think females are more likely to get the color/trait. What do you think?

Heres my girl.

Got more pics of Her in the album.
Go Pitbull .com - Pitbull Forums - Gweetz69's Album: My Blue Girl


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Monsoon.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Most blue dogs do have some bully or amstaff behind them, but I do get what you are saying I do see way more nice closer to standard blue females over males.

This is a friends of mines male

















OFK here also has a gorgeous blue male.


----------



## Gweetz69 (Oct 18, 2009)

PBN said:


> Monsoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice these are the closest to standard ive seen. Thanks man.

You sure Typhoon is male? I cant see package. lol He looks a little like a female but maybe its because hes young. But the white/blue looks bad ass.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Typhoon isn't a girl name.


----------



## Gweetz69 (Oct 18, 2009)

american pit 13, Bully or not thats nice dog. The features arent overdone like i see alot of bullys.


----------



## Gweetz69 (Oct 18, 2009)

PBN said:


> Typhoon isn't a girl name.


haha. Right though. I just figured from that angle you would see the package. These your dogs?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

TYPHOON IS A GIRL DOG LMAO!!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> TYPHOON IS A GIRL DOG LMAO!!!!


Are you serious? LMAOOOOOOOOO

I heard someone say him.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yep im serious.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ive onlt seen a couple blue dogs that didint have any staff behind them, cane has posted a pic of a blue dog that was fromGB lines, i think it was from our friends south of the border.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Funny that you mention that. My pup's parents had 2 litters together, one litter came out mostly white except one female all of them were majority white and and the female was blue fawn. The 2nd litter all were females and all were blue fawn! here's the kicker that trumps that...the Sire is blue fawn and the Dam is white with a blue fawn patch on the eye...

It's funny that the "blue" would be the Female trait.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL typhoon is totally a girl dog. bhahahahahaha
no offense, PBN. but thats hilarious


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

I did not know that. :rofl:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I know I know, same picture, Someday I will get him to stack out again and get some new ones.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol andy get some new pictures of these dogs or else!
thats your threat.. you have 1 week... tops....LOL.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Here is Blade I like him very correct imo.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Well I was going to post pictures of my dogs but I see you guys already did! lol
Here is Hurricane Typhoon's brother. And yes ty is a female 








This is Hurrican'e sire Monsoon, he was posted earlier but here is another picture, he is 45lbs


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

And your dog isnt a bully? Lines?


----------



## roe1880 (Nov 8, 2008)

here are a few of mine & my friends dogs...
Ero's Tyberius
http://
Adamo's Zico (sire to above)
http://
Adamo's Tiki (littermate to Zico)
http://
RND's Chase
http://
just a few hope you enjoy....lol


----------



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

here are some recycled ones of mine:




























i need to get some more recent ones up, he's currently 1.6 yrs old, in these pics he was like 5 months- 1 year


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

OldFortKennels said:


> I know I know, same picture, Someday I will get him to stack out again and get some new ones.


rebels a fine looking dog,best confrimation on a blue ive seen,very traditional look,despite the non traditional color and hieght which has always varied some in the breed.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

by looking at him,i could very easily see how a diffrent owner/a worse owner,a typical owner could have him over fed and in the 70 pound range though,just goes to show that most dogs listed weight is not a good or natural weight for them to be in.


----------



## samsizzle (Oct 6, 2009)

this ad was on a site i was browsing, omg is it real?!









scary.......


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

samsizzle said:


> this ad was on a site i was browsing, omg is it real?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a dog with a double muscling gene disorder and yes its real.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i love that whipet cool dog


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

that whippet cracks me up
poor thing. LOL.


----------

